

Ask HN: Implications of faster than light speed travel? - tren

What are the major things that need to be rethought if this is in fact possible?
======
tren
There's a prize for the best answer here: [http://zombal.com/zomb/scientific-
question/implications-for-...](http://zombal.com/zomb/scientific-
question/implications-for-faster-than-speed-of-light-travel)

------
nyrath
Things that need to be rethought? Well, pretty much the entirety of physics
for starters.

[http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/fasterlight.php#id--
Causali...](http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/fasterlight.php#id--Causality)

